# Die Winterpause hat verunsichert



## Schnitte (9. Februar 2011)

ich denke mal fast, dass Thema gab es gefühlte 1000 mal schon 

Seit letztem Jahr versuche ich mich am Freeride fahren in Bikeparks...nach anfänglichen Startschwierigkeiten habe ich mich zum schluss gar nicht dumm angestellt und auf bekannten Strecken dann auch ein Speed aufnehmen können 
aber jetzt will es nicht mehr so richtig. gestern wollte ich ein klein wenig auf dem "Hometrail" üben und die Angst vom Anfang war wieder da...
Kennt ihr das auch? nach einer längeren Pause fühlt man sich steif und uneins mit dem Bike? Oder bin ich hier die ausnahme?
Gibt es tipps dagegen? Naja mal abgesehen von Fahren, Fahren, Fahren.

Zudem fällt es mir leichter zu fahren, wenn ich meinen Ganzkörperschutz trage. da habe ich einfach mehr mut und vertrauen. Denn wenn man stürzt hat man ja noch die Protektoren, die vielleicht schlimmeres verhindern...
Wie ist das bei euch? Hattet ihr am Anfang auch solche Probleme?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## scylla (9. Februar 2011)

Ist normal, und legt sich wieder! Wenn du eine Zeit lang nicht mehr auf dem Rad gesessen bist, weiß der Körper eben nicht mehr so ganz, wie sich das anfühlt, und das Hirn weiß nicht mehr, was alles möglich ist. Einfach wieder langsam nach den Grenzbereich suchen und Stück für Stück steigern. Wenn du dich unsicher fühlst, hör auf dein Gefühl, und nimm erst mal Tempo raus. Sich gleich abzulegen wäre wohl eher kontraproduktiv für die Angst-Überwindung. Das Tempo kommt dann mit jedem Mal Fahren von alleine. Und ja, Protektoren helfen ungemein  Ich habe bei mir immer das Gefühl, jedes Teil, das ich anhabe, macht mindestens 5 km/h aus (Ok, kleine Übertreibung, aber subjektiv stimmts).

Ach ja übrigens: Fahren, Fahren, Fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## david99 (9. Februar 2011)

Das kommt davon wenn man das Rad im Winter stehen lässt


----------



## Schnitte (9. Februar 2011)

ich denke im winter bei 20 cm schnee und glatteis ist es eher kontraproduktiv groß was neues zu lernen

P.S.: Kritik ist angebracht aber diese sollte konstruktiv sein


----------



## david99 (9. Februar 2011)

Ja. Nächsten mal im Winter weiterfahren...wir hatten auch Schnee


----------



## Schnitte (9. Februar 2011)

ist okay, wir haben es verstanden
hilft mir nur leider im Moment nicht weiter. aber danke


----------



## flyingscot (9. Februar 2011)

Im Winter Bikepark fahren? Wo geht das denn?

Ich kenne den Effekt beim beim DH fahren auch, obwohl ich Hardtail und Enduro den Winter durch intensiv nutze. Die Gewöhnung geht aber sehr schnell...


----------



## david99 (9. Februar 2011)

Kann man nur im Bikepark fahren?


----------



## scylla (9. Februar 2011)

Na klar kann man im Winter fahren... da wird je nach Schnee/Eislage ein S0 Trail mal fix zur fahrtechnischen Herausforderung 

Das ist durchaus konstruktive Kritik 

Auch oder gerade bei Schnee und Eis kann man viel lernen. Vielleicht nicht gerade irgendwelche "superkrassen" Sprünge oder Drops. Aber der Gleichgewichtssinn wird durch das Rumgeeier sehr gut geschult. Und auch das Gefühl dafür, wie es sich anfühlt, das Rad ausbrechen zu lassen und wieder unter Kontrolle zu bringen. Das bringt durchaus auch fürs Fahren im Sommer was 
Ich habe diesen Winter dazu genutzt relativ konsequent die meiste Zeit Hardtail zu fahren. Erstens um mal wieder ein bisschen was für die Fahrtechnik zu tun, und zweitens natürlich auch um das Material etwas zu schonen (etliche Lager/Dichtungen/etc. weniger, die unter Dreck und Salz leiden können). 

Selbst wenn man nicht in den Bikepark kann, Naturabfahrten sind eh meistens schöner 

Ok, hilft dir tatsächlich momentan nicht weiter, aber für nächsten Winter... oder die nächste Schnee und Eis-Periode (dieser Winter ist ja noch lange nicht vorbei)...


----------



## mangolassi (9. Februar 2011)

Am Gurten kann man immer fahren. 

Ausserdem hat's doch den Winter so wenig Schnee, dass ich nur noch an Biken denke und nicht vom Snowboard abgelenkt werde.

Trotzdem finde ich es immer mega-aufregend im Frühling das erste Mal wieder eine richtige DH-Strecke zu fahren. Aber ich fahre ja auch nicht zur Entspannung in den Bikepark


----------



## karmakiller (9. Februar 2011)

genau wegen solcher Davids gibt's das Ladies Only  
da hilft nur hier das : 







@Schnitte: 
Wie sieht denn die momentane Beschaffenheit deines Hometrails aus ? Wie lang war die Bikepause ? 
Ich denke, wenn du etwa 2 Monate nicht auf dem Rad gesessen hast und zudem die Wege zur Zeit sehr matschig sind, ist ein Angstgefühl ganz normal und auch gesund. 
Dieses "Uneins sein mit dem Bike" vergeht wieder. 
Wie du schon selbst erkannt hast:  einfach (wieder mehr) fahren 
Letztes Jahr ging es doch auch, warum sollte das jetzt vorbei sein ?  
Aber mach dir keinen Druck - das Gefühl fürs Bike und auch die Sicherheit werden zurückkommen. 
Und wenn du dich mit den Protektoren um einiges sicher und wohler fühlst : einfach anziehen  - was spricht dagegen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## david99 (9. Februar 2011)

karmakiller schrieb:


> blubb


Auch ein Winter-Schisser? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







scylla schrieb:


> Na klar kann man im Winter fahren... da wird je nach Schnee/Eislage ein S0 Trail mal fix zur fahrtechnischen Herausforderung
> 
> Das ist durchaus konstruktive Kritik
> 
> Auch oder gerade bei Schnee und Eis kann man viel lernen. Vielleicht nicht gerade irgendwelche "superkrassen" Sprünge oder Drops. Aber der Gleichgewichtssinn wird durch das Rumgeeier sehr gut geschult. Und auch das Gefühl dafür, wie es sich anfühlt, das Rad ausbrechen zu lassen und wieder unter Kontrolle zu bringen. Das bringt durchaus auch fürs Fahren im Sommer was


So siehts aus


----------



## Schnitte (9. Februar 2011)

david99 schrieb:


> Auch ein Winter-Schisser?



sorry David, aber auch wenn du recht hast bzgl im Winter fahren, bringt es nichts die ganze Zeit nur dein sinnloses geblubber hier abzugeben...
also lass es einfach

ansonsten danke ich für die Antworten die einen ein wenig aufbauen  
die Pause war jetzt sicher 3 Monate in denen ich kein Gelände mehr gefahren bin. ausschließlich Rennrad oder Crossrad für die Kondi...aber dies ist nochmal was anderes als Abfahrten

P.S.: bei Schnee bin ich gefahren, aber mit Sicherheit nicht unseren Hometrail geschweige denn Bikepark...


----------



## david99 (9. Februar 2011)

Schnitte schrieb:


> sorry David, aber auch wenn du recht hast bzgl im Winter fahren, bringt es nichts die ganze Zeit nur dein sinnloses geblubber hier abzugeben...
> also lass es einfach


Sorry aber ich hab mich nur an karmakiller angepasst.


----------



## karmakiller (9. Februar 2011)

Mist, das Spray wirkt nicht...


----------



## david99 (9. Februar 2011)

karmakiller schrieb:


> Mist, das Spray wirkt nicht...


Du bist so witzig... wenn ich Zeit hab lach ich vielleicht kurz über dich


----------



## swe68 (10. Februar 2011)

David, ich moderiere hier zwar nicht, aber ich schlage trotzdem vor, du gehst in ein anderes Unterforum.
Danke vorab für Dein Verständnis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (10. Februar 2011)

Können wir zum Thema zurück? Danke.

Das mit der Winterpause kenne ich als Sommerpause - beim Skifahren/Snowboarden! Es hilft nix, da muss frau durch... Die Muckis müssen genauso erst wieder wachsen wie das Selbstvertrauen und der Mut. Lass Dir Zeit, das geht verdammt schnell. Und wenn Dir Protektoren Sicherheit geben - dann fahr mit Protektoren! Sattel runter und alles an Übung mitnehmen, was geht. Ich mache das immer beim Gassiradeln mit meinem Hund. Ich bin echt platt hinterher, vor allem, wenn ich mein Dirtbike nehme.


----------



## Jaz (12. Februar 2011)

Geht mir auch so, ist normal. Meine Winterpause hat jetzt 3 Monate gedauert. Klar ist man beim 1. Mal fahren eingerostet, aber bei mir siegt da die Fahrfreude ganz schnell über eventuelle Zweifel  
Ansonsten: Klein anfangen und sich dann steigern, motivierende tracks auf den MP3 haun. Und Protis sind nie verkehrt. Auch hilfreich aber ned jederfraus sache: Im Winter fleissig Krafttraining machen!


----------



## karmakiller (12. Februar 2011)

Jaz schrieb:


> Und Protis sind nie verkehrt.



?


----------



## Jaz (12. Februar 2011)

Protektoren


----------



## Schnitte (13. Februar 2011)

ich danke erstmal für die zahlreichen antworten 
dann bin ich erstmal beruhigt, dass ich nicht allein mit dem problem da stehe. Nachdem ich dann also letztes mal wieder meine Protektoren um hatte, waren kleine Drops, Sprünge und mehr Tempo auch wieder drin...also wird nun fließig weiter traininiert


----------



## KHUJAND (25. März 2011)

"Schnitte eine Bitte" 

tausch doch bitte dein avatar bildchen aus,-ok.


----------



## Schnitte (25. März 2011)

fällt wohl eher unter die Kategorie offtopic aber warum sollte ich?


----------



## mystik-1 (25. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> tausch doch bitte dein avatar bildchen aus,-ok.


o.T.

Du magst hier heute aber wenig Avatare angucken..schon Nummer 2, die ihr Bild ändern soll


----------



## KHUJAND (25. März 2011)

mystik-1 schrieb:


> o.T.
> 
> Du magst hier heute aber wenig Avatare angucken..schon Nummer 2, die ihr Bild ändern soll



du bist mir auch viel zu dünn... da is ja nix drann ,-


----------



## MelleD (25. März 2011)

Da hast dir aber Mühe gegeben, kriegste 3 Sterne für. 
***


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (25. März 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> Da hast dir aber Mühe gegeben, kriegste 3 Sterne für.
> ***



is ne verlinkung aus wickipedia strichfrauchen


----------



## MelleD (25. März 2011)

Boah, noch nicht mal selbst gemacht, schäm dich


----------



## mystik-1 (25. März 2011)

da kann ich nix für. Ableger Nummer 2 hat meinen Avatar gemalt. Dafür hatte ich vor dem Knipsen noch ein 3. Bein dran 

Und zum Ausgangsfred:
Ich höre Mad immer noch seufzen, weil ich ständig hinter ihm radelnd "Kann ich nicht..trau ich mich nicht.. zu schwach über den Winter geworden usw.." sagte bzw. keuchte.


----------



## MelleD (25. März 2011)

Ja, so geht es mir auch, hab da aber einen doch recht verständnisvollen Mann an meiner Seite, der zwar auch mal seine 5 Minuten hat, wo er in die Pedale tritt, aber er wartet auf mich, macht nicht jeder (aus eigener Erfahrung).
Aber das wird gerade wieder, ich bin zumindest schon wieder Treppen gefahren, Bordsteine hoch- und runtergesprungen und eine kleine Treppe geht immer besser mit dem Runterspringen anstatt runterzupoltern.
Die kleinen Schritte motivieren mich und daran immer weiter hochziehen, dann geht das!


----------



## KHUJAND (28. März 2011)

traurig aber wahr. 
ich hatte mal so einen "patienten",- 
"er" ein TOP bike alles Tacko (dank mir)
"sie"  eine ümmelskarre ausem baumarkt,- 

als er sein rad bei mir abgeholt hat,- bat er mich ein auge auf das rad seiner Frau/Freundin zu werfen.
hab ihm gleich gesagt die vorderbremse ist defekt... damit darf sie nicht fahren.
er zu mir,- 
"das geht schon wir fahren ja nur auf die Halde". 

ich hät ihm eine runterhauen können.


----------



## scylla (28. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich hät ihm eine runterhauen können.



schade dass du's nicht gemacht hast 

aber hoffentlich hat seine bessere hälfte das nachgeholt!


----------



## KHUJAND (28. März 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> schade dass du's nicht gemacht hast
> 
> aber hoffentlich hat seine bessere hälfte das nachgeholt!



ich hab ihn nie wieder gesehen... evtl. ist er am besagten tag verunglückt ?


----------



## Nuala (28. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> traurig aber wahr.
> ich hatte mal so einen "patienten",-
> "er" ein TOP bike alles Tacko (dank mir)
> "sie"  eine ümmelskarre ausem baumarkt,-
> ...



ist ja mal wieder typisch! der frau so´ne schmirgel hinstellen und sich dann wundern, dass sie keinen spaß an der sache hat...


----------



## KHUJAND (28. März 2011)

Meine Frau bekomme ich nicht auf´s Rad;- sie hätte ein besseres als ich :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (28. März 2011)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Meine Frau bekomme ich nicht auf´s Rad;- sie hätte ein besseres als ich :



ich habe ja jetzt auch nicht behauptet, dass jede frau radeln will  aber so´ne baumarktschmirgel ist nicht wirklich motivierend und spaß fördernd...


----------



## KHUJAND (28. März 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> ich habe ja jetzt auch nicht behauptet, dass jede frau radeln will  aber so´ne baumarktschmirgel ist nicht wirklich motivierend und spaß fördernd...



Nuala,-
ich   hab das schon verstanden...  du hast völlig recht


----------



## desmofun (28. März 2011)

Stimmt....die Frauen kriegen meist das abgelegte Material unter den Hintern geschoben...klar.......brauchen ja auch nix gescheites..können ja auch noch nichts....und die Herren fahren das aktuelle Modell......was sie ja auch dringend benötigen...entweder fett Federweg oder gnadenloser Leichtbau. 

Ach ja.....die Winterpause......also ich glaub fest daran, daß jemand den Winter über die Berge irgendwie aufschüttet. Die fühlen sich steiler an....in beide Richtungen. Und jemand raubt mir auch das gute Gefühl des Mittsommers. Komische Sache.... 
Ist wohl normal, das man sich erst bischen als Gast fühlt. Als ich wirklich nur für Spaß vor ein paar Tagen auf meinem Traktor saß, da war ich entsetzt und der festen Meinung, daß ich das Ding nie wieder auch nur nen Bordstein runterkriege Beim motorradfahren nehm ich das inzwischen hin, daß sich das motorische Gedächtnis erst nach ein paar Prüf- und Einstellfahrten an das meiste erinnert.
Die " Saison " fängt erst an....also bischen wellness-biken und dann stellt sich alles wieder ein. Brechstange führt oft in den Dreck. Weiss ich recht genau.
Ich werd mich bald auch mit flauem Gefühl in Winterberg wiederfinden und der Babydrop wird riesig sein und vielleicht auch nicht sofort in Angriff genommen werden. Auch werd ich garantiert nicht sofort den table komplett überhüpfen... So what.... dann eben erst bischen später.. 
Und ich fühl mich in Rüstung auch wesentlich besser als ohne. Macht ja auch Sinn.


----------



## david99 (28. März 2011)

desmofun schrieb:


> Stimmt....die Frauen kriegen meist das abgelegte Material unter den Hintern geschoben...klar.......brauchen ja auch nix gescheites..können ja auch noch nichts....und die Herren fahren das aktuelle Modell......was sie ja auch dringend benötigen...entweder fett Federweg oder gnadenloser Leichtbau.




Was aber auch daran liegt dass 95% der Frauen gutes Material überhaupt nich zu schätzen wissen, Hauptsache fährt und gut... Sie kriegen ja auch meist keinen Schrott untergeschoben sonder eher was "preiswertes" bzw aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht "vernünftiges".


----------



## murmel04 (29. März 2011)

david99 schrieb:


> Was aber auch daran liegt dass 95% der Frauen gutes Material überhaupt nich zu schätzen wissen, Hauptsache fährt und gut... Sie kriegen ja auch meist keinen Schrott untergeschoben sonder eher was "preiswertes" bzw aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht "vernünftiges".




tja wenn sie immer nur das abgelegt bekommen, woher sollen soll man dann den unterschied kennen
oder soll das wieder ein anspielung auf frauen und technik seingeht ja nun gar nicht - asche auf dein haupt

ach ja, was verstehst du unter preiswert bzw. wirtschaftlicher sicht "vernünftiges" .
 was ist daran wirtschaftlich vernünftig einem schrott oder was minderwertiges zu geben und zu hoffen das sie dann damit spass hat, hat für mich ehr was mit alibifunktion zu tun, so auf die art na ich habs ja gleich gewusst du willst ja gar nicht. denke aber mit gescheitem material wäre es wahrscheinlich anders gekommen.
klar es muss nicht ein 5000 bike sein, aber ein baumarkt oder so ein minderwertiger krempel auch nicht.

man bin ich froh, dass ich mir meine sachen wie auto und bike selber aussuche und mich da nicht auf meinen mann verlasse, ich kaufe was ich haben will und mir gefällt.

also mädels - selber ist die frau!!!! 

lg


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (29. März 2011)

Lustige Einstellung - bekommt die Frau nicht das hochwertigste Zeug ist der Mann schuld. Bekommt die Frau hochwertige Sachen und will nicht fahren ist es eben so dass nicht jede Frau Lust auf biken hat...ich habe für meine Ex mein Hardtail geschlachtet (alles mögliche von RaceFace, XT,  'ne Avid Elixir CR und 'ne Reba). Dazu hat sie sich dann noch 'nen Radon-Fully-Rahmen mit Fox-Dämpfer bei EBAY geholt. Und die 2-3 mal die wir dann zusammen gefahren sind hatte ich trotzdem nur gemecker und Ärger sobald die kleinste Steigung auftauchte - von Gelände mal ganz zu schweigen. Nie wieder - ich darf echt nicht dran denken dass ich mein Hardtail dafür geopfert habe - ging nach der Trennung nicht anders, da ich ihr noch diverse Sachen im Tausch für die Komponenten "abgekauft" habe. Ich wette dass dieses Bike nie wieder Tageslicht sehen wird. So, Luft gemacht und jetzt lasse ich den Ladies wieder ihr Territorium - finde das nämlich echt cool dass es hier Damen gibt die wirklich mit Spaß dabei sind. So soll es sein. Und macht Euch nicht immer (teilweise) schlechter als ihr seid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. März 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> ist ja mal wieder typisch! der frau so´ne schmirgel hinstellen und sich dann wundern, dass sie keinen spaß an der sache hat...



Sorry, aber jede Frau kann sich doch selber das Bike hinstellen, das sie will bzw. braucht, ne erwachsenen Frau ist doch kein kleines Kind, was sich damit zufrieden geben muss, was Papa aussucht?!  Und wenn sie nicht will, dann will sie halt nicht.


----------



## swe68 (29. März 2011)

Das ist ja das Problem.
Entweder beschließt Mann, das Frau mit Sicherheit Spaß am Biken hat und stellt ihr gutes Material hin. Oder Mann beschließt, Frau will ja nur ab und an fahren, da lohnt kein gutes Material.
In keinem der beiden Fälle wird die Frau gefragt. Leider sind manche Frauen auch ziemlich schlecht im "Nein" sagen. Sie möchten ja auch seine Freude mit ihm teilen....

Aber: Es hat nun mal nicht jede Frau Lust auf MTBiken. 
Nur wenn sie Lust dazu hat, sind besserwisserische Männer, die alles besser können (ich weiß schon, warum ich nie mehr mit meinem fahre!) und schlechtes Material kontraproduktiv.

Was spezielle Frauen-Räder betrifft: Manchmal macht das Sinn. Ich habe selber ein Mädchen-RR. Aber oft ist das reine Geldschneiderei - kein Mehrgewinn bei schlechterer Ausstattung zum gleichen Preis. Und wenn ich mir die heutigen Modelle von meinem Mädchen-RR ansehe, bekomme ich angesichts der Schnörkel-Schrift, etc. das kalte Grausen.


----------



## murmel04 (29. März 2011)

sag ich doch, selbst ist die FRAU

was aber nicht heissen soll, dass man sich keine tipps in sachen technik usw holen darf und sollte.
allerdings sollte frau immer noch selber entscheiden können ob sie lust aufs biken hat und wenn ja, es für sie sinn macht mit dem partner zu fahren, (gerade am anfang).

gerade am anfang kann das für beide schon stressig werden, alleine 
vom fahrtechnischen genauso wie von der kondi her und wenn dann noch das material nicht das beste ist, na ja das ende kann sich sicher jeder denken.... dann ist streit und frust vorprogrammiert und einer wird dann aufgeben, alleine um des lieben friedens willen. 

also mein mann fährt auch nicht, ok ich bin auch noch anfängerin, aber ich werde ihn sicherlich nicht überreden mal mit mir auf tour zu gehen, wenn er das möchte gerne, aber wenn dann ganz freiwillig. 
ob es gutgehen wird, wird sich zeigen.

lg


----------



## Nuala (29. März 2011)

ihr habt mich da irgendwie falsch verstanden... klar kauft frau sich ihr mtb selbst (habe ich schließlich auch getan), aber in vielen fällen ist es so, dass der mann es großartig fände, wenn die freundin/frau auch biken würde. dann wird oft irgendwas hingestellt (weil was anständiges zu kaufen zu kostspielig ist, wenn man gar nicht weiß, ob biken überhaupt das richtige ist...) und dann  wird erwartet, dass die frau spaß hat.


----------



## Bergradlerin (29. März 2011)

_*Schön, wenn sich Männer hier beteiligen. Aber bitte nicht in Angriffsform, Motto: "Frauen sind so komisch, mit denen kann man eh´ nicht diskutieren." Das wäre, als wenn ich mich bei den 29ern einmischen würde, dazu aber nichts Substanzielles oder Positives beizutragen habe. Mache ich nicht. Macht man nicht. Mann auch nicht. Zumindest nicht hier. Okay? *_


----------



## david99 (29. März 2011)

murmel04 schrieb:


> tja wenn sie immer nur das abgelegt bekommen, woher sollen soll man dann den unterschied kennen


Ich zeige meiner Frau regelmäßig wenn ich mir was neues kaufe und erkläre ihr auch Unterschiede... also kennt sie den Unterschied sehr wohl.




murmel04 schrieb:


> oder soll das wieder ein anspielung auf frauen und technik seingeht ja nun gar nicht - asche auf dein haupt


Nein sollte es nicht... Wie wärs wenn du erstmal auf die Antwort wartest bevor du dich aufregst?

Das teuerste Teil was ich mir jemals gekauft habe war eine Federgabel. Meine Freundin möchte leider kein MTB, sie fährt City-Rad. Sie ist mit meinen und anderen Rädern probegefahren, sie möchte einfach kein MTB... trotz meiner Überzeugungsversuche.


----------



## Flupsen (29. März 2011)

Wobei die Verunsicherung bei uns Jungs nach einer längeren Pause auch da ist.


----------



## Bergradlerin (29. März 2011)

Flupsen schrieb:


> Wobei die Verunsicherung bei uns Jungs nach einer längeren Pause auch da ist.


----------



## murmel04 (29. März 2011)

@david99

ja besser

leider machen das sicherlich nicht alle mit erklären usw., also hat deine frau auf jeden fall auch interesse an der sache halt nur nicht an einem mtb direkt. ich denke allerdings wenn sie wollte würdest du ihr bei der suche nach was anständigen sicherlich auch zur seite stehen und ihr nicht irgendwas andrehen.

und ich finde es gut, wenn du es akzeptierst dass sie kein mtb will, denn zwingen oder überreden was zu tun zu was man eigentlich keine lust hat,  das geht ganz sicher in die hose.. im schlimmsten fall bis zum ende der beziehung und ich denke das ist es schon mal gar nicht wert.

na ja vielleicht kommt die lust ja doch noch irgendwann.

gruss


----------



## david99 (29. März 2011)

murmel04 schrieb:


> @david99
> 
> ja besser
> 
> leider machen das sicherlich nicht alle mit erklären usw., also hat deine frau auf jeden fall auch interesse an der sache halt nur nicht an einem mtb direkt. ich denke allerdings wenn sie wollte würdest du ihr bei der suche nach was anständigen sicherlich auch zur seite stehen und ihr nicht irgendwas andrehen.


Richtig, ich würde ihr nur zu Dingen raten von denen ich selbst überzeugt bin, und das weiss sie.



murmel04 schrieb:


> und ich finde es gut, wenn du es akzeptierst dass sie kein mtb will, denn zwingen oder überreden was zu tun zu was man eigentlich keine lust hat,  das geht ganz sicher in die hose.. im schlimmsten fall bis zum ende der beziehung und ich denke das ist es schon mal gar nicht wert.
> 
> na ja vielleicht kommt die lust ja doch noch irgendwann.


Im Sommer wollen wir ne Tour entlang der Ostsee machen, hab ja die Hoffnung dass da der Wunsch nach einem geländegängigeren Rad keimt  Sie iss mit ihrem City-Rad jetz nach diversen "Tuning-Maßnahmen" rundum zufrieden, und das iss ja die Hauptsache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (29. März 2011)

dann drück ich dir mal die daumen


----------



## desmofun (29. März 2011)

david99 schrieb:


> Was aber auch daran liegt dass 95% der Frauen gutes Material überhaupt nich zu schätzen wissen, Hauptsache fährt und gut... Sie kriegen ja auch meist keinen Schrott untergeschoben sonder eher was "preiswertes" bzw aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht "vernünftiges".




Das ist nicht immer von der Hand zu weisen. Um Rauszufinden, ob das Radfahren ihr Ding wird oder nur ne Halbherzigkeit, weil der Partner es macht, da reicht was " Vernünftiges". Es sollte halt alles trotzdem leichtgängig zu bedienen sein. 
Und gegen ein im Verhältnis annehmbares Gewicht ist auch nix einzuwenden. Sonst hat der Spaß wirklich schnell ein Loch. So ganz egal wird es den Mädels nicht sein. Wenn ich  das Rad meines Sohnes aus dem Keller trage, da frag ich mich, warum Kinderräder teuer und bleischwer sind. Die Kurzen sind ja eh schon kräftemäßig im Nachteil und piddeln dann auch noch ein Rad bergan, das z.b. schwerer ist als meins. Und das ist schon keine Gazelle. Gut möglich, daß das schon direkt am Anfang die Freude dämpft.
So ähnlich wird es den Frauen auch öfter gehen. Immerhin gibts ja schon für recht kleines Geld gescheite Räder.
Und wenn sie Spaß dran hat, dann wird sie schnell rausfinden, was ihr wirklich fehlt und sich selber was kaufen.


----------



## Schnitte (30. März 2011)

es ist interessant in welche Richtung sich alles entwickelt bei diesem Thread.

erstmal gehts voran. Die Angst ist ein wenig weg. Droppen klappt auch wieder (jedenfalls Kleinigkeiten, an den Rest wird gearbeitet) und Samstag geht es wieder nach Thale  wenn ich auch immer noch die Langsamste bin. aber gut, ich brauche eben meine Zeit (jaja die verkorksten RR-Fahrer ) 
Spaß beiseite 

Nun mal zu dem anderen heiß diskutieren Thema.
Die Mann-Frau-Problematik war bei mir und meinem Freund genau konträr. Ich wollte unbedingt anfangen mit Freeride und DH und er eher nicht. Igrnedwann hat es ihn gepackt. Leider wird er wohl nie mit mir auf Touren mit dem RR oder dem CC kommen, aber gut, zwingen kann und will ich ihn nicht zu seinem Glück. 
Gerade wenn man ein Hobby wie Bike betreibt, bedarf es mehr als nur Halbherzigkeit. Man merkt doch selber, dass es beim Training manchmal weh tut (ob nun wegen der Kondi oder einem Sturz). Da nützt dann nur die Leidenschaft um weiter zu machen und Erfolge zu erkennen. 
Und ein gutes Rad unterstützt sicherlich die Freude am Fahren, aber wenn man heraus finden möchte was man will, sind vernünftige Bikes für den Einstieg schon eine ordentliche Sache.
Alles was nur abgelegt und für den Partner eher unbrauchbar erscheint, sollte man selber nicht fahren müssen.

Achja und was vielleicht auch nicht ganz unwichtig ist, wenn man eine Frau zum Biken bringen will, sollte man vorher genau abklären um was es geht. Wenn ich lese, dass manche Dame an jedem Anstieg mit meckern anfing, war ihr wahrscheinlich nicht genau bewusst das Fahrrad fahren mehr als nur kullern ist 

mit diesen Worten
Ride on


----------



## swe68 (30. März 2011)

Naja, manchmal sind die Partner sm Meckern nicht unschuldig. Ich flippe halt aus, wenn er nölt "jetzt komm doch endlich" oder mich Anstiege hochjagt, die er gerade so schafft, um zu zeigen, wie toll er ist. Oder beim RR-fahren nur 20 cm Abstand zum Fahrbahnrand lässt, und ich soll seinen Windschatten nutzen....
Ich fahre lieber ohne ihn. Und abends erzählen wir uns von unseren Touren


----------

